# Developing B & W



## jcdeboever (Jul 20, 2020)

How to Choose a Black and White Film Developer


----------



## Mike Drone (Jul 20, 2020)

Thanks for the information =]


----------



## Derrel (Jul 20, 2020)

Decent article.


----------



## Space Face (Jul 21, 2020)

I no longer use film but may dose some day so found that interesting.   Thanks.


----------



## pocketcamera (Jul 21, 2020)

some parts didn't jive with me from the chemical background stuff, but overall better then most ive seen.
Raises a question, does a person also need to consider the results of each particular stop bath and fixer will have upon the film in combination with the developer chosen?

I haven't developed film yet, but have ordered the cinestill monobath stuff as the easiest way to cut down variables.

Also notice that the European film producers LOVE to put little info sheets printed in their film boxes, and some of your favorites are not listed.


----------



## compur (Jul 21, 2020)

This part of the article irked me:

_"I recently ran some informal tests by photographing the same scene with the same film and developing one film in D-76 +1 and the other in XTOL +1.  Some images I did not notice much difference other than slight tonality variations.  On other frames, *I noticed a significant difference in sharpness. On those specific negative the sharpness difference was astounding*."_

But then he doesn't tell us which of the two developer gave the "astounding" results!


----------



## Derrel (Jul 21, 2020)

Astounding omission!


----------



## pocketcamera (Jul 22, 2020)

Derrel said:


> Astounding omission!


nah i once read an article about a guy who did stand developing in a freezer and forgot to mention that he used an older version of that developer.

the new one didnt work at all at that dilution, or time


----------

